# my new toy



## 777mechanic (Nov 15, 2013)

finally found a lathe that had everything i wanted and did metric and standard threading . so i bought a clausing colchester 2500 student built in 92 . bought it from s and m machinery out of Detroit not seeing it in person , had a video of it running so i took the plunge and it has turned out to be an awesome purchase . today i built a gantry out of 2 x 12's for beam and 2 x 6's for legs worked awesome .


----------



## schor (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like its going to be lots of fun.


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 15, 2013)

777mechanic said:


> finally found a lathe that had everything i wanted and did metric and standard threading . so i bought a clausing colchester 2500 student built in 92 . bought it from s and m machinery out of Detroit not seeing it in person , had a video of it running so i took the plunge and it has turned out to be an awesome purchase . today i built a gantry out of 2 x 12's for beam and 2 x 6's for legs worked awesome .



Nice buy. I like the foot brake feature.  Hope you get it up and making chips soon.


----------



## xalky (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice lathe. 13x40? How much? )


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 15, 2013)

Man that's nice, looks more like a teacher to me.


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 16, 2013)

yes its a 13 x 40 , and i paid 5500. came with an aloris head and 5 holders . i have been so torn with buying a asian machine and after tons of research and alot of ****** off dealer in denver but the quality is way better than any other machine out there that i looked at in the last 2 years . wednesday my new vfd will arrive so she be running by thursday morning . i've been using a monarch 60 series at work so this should be a good equal .


----------



## jam (Nov 16, 2013)

it looks like it is a nice toy have fun time to make chips


----------



## buffdan (Nov 16, 2013)

Very nice machine !
It has a lot of useful features..
Metric capability is great to have too.

congratulations!

Dan


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 16, 2013)

nice...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

SERIOUS machine-wow!   What is the spindle on it?  What through hole?
Are you saying it is Asian-made for Clausing in 92?

Is the video you saw of it running still posted?

Questions questions questions! 


Bernie


----------



## fastback (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes I agree, that is a very nice machine.  Wish you luck.


----------



## mick-h (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice, i'm sure you will have many hours of fun with it. :thumbsup:
ATB


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 20, 2013)

been very busy with the lathe changing all the oils and cleaning out the oil galley on the carriage account of one hole was plugged with old oil. they where using oil so thick it wouldn't pressure feed through galleys without really pushing the plunger on the carriage . then the lead screw still had shipping grease (cosmolean) spelling wrong so dried out that i had to scrape it for a couple hours with screw running , must of never used threading on lathe . now i've run it through all it's paces and it works incredible .


----------



## ARM (Nov 21, 2013)

U  lucky  cat
Can  only  drool  over  this  dream  machine
All  the best
May U  have  hundreds  of  happy  hours  heaping  chips.
aRM


----------



## drs23 (Nov 21, 2013)

What a score! Good for ya!

Now what are you gonna make? )


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 24, 2013)

i've upgrade some 4x4 transfer case rods for the early bronco community i belong to , so you can have front wheels or rear wheels engaged in high or low gear . the reason we mod them is if your  slipping the front or rear wheels you can disengage them and put all the power where you need it .


----------

